

Microsoft users, it's time to switch - sircausticsoda
http://kissflow.com/process_playbook/dont-worry-microsoft-users-its-time-to-switch/?utm_source=combinator&utm_medium=referral_combinator&utm_campaign=ms_sharepoint

======
CGudapati
I can only comment about MS office as I use it everyday at my office.

I can not think how Google's spreadsheet can replace Excel.

I have some thousands of rows on a single sheet and a spotty internet
connection. If Google introduces a native, offline app, then i might switch.

------
ScottWhigham
I'm trying to understand who would upvote this. It's not a "good article" or a
"good blog post" \- it's just a comparison of product names along with some
probably-unknown-to-you person giving you advice. I can find that all day,
every day on any number of crap sites. Why does this has so much as a single
upvote?

------
sharemywin
That's not thinly vialed self promotion. I notice the only thrid party app
happens to be the same domain as yours. You could have done a little digging
and at least come up with a few alternatives not even in the same category
besides yours.

------
Piskvorrr
The article (or rather, elevator pitch) is somewhat lacking. Does it only
claim "newer = better", or did I miss something?

